# New Ambulance Question



## svfd21emt (Sep 26, 2011)

My Company is looking at replacing our 2 ambulances. We would like to buy 2 matching units. Is there any specific type of ambulance you would recommend? We dont exactly cover the nicest area. We have to travel down alot of roads that are full of potholes and most of the drvieways that we have to drive into are really narrow and when its winter they aren't plowed. Give me some ideas so that I can take them to our next board meeting.

Thank you very much, 

Also we are looking at getting a custom light package for the new ambulances. Any suggestions?


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.crestlinecoach.com/images/ambulances/pdf/SprinterT2.pdf

While you'll be hated, when you honestly look at it safety and fuel economy wise it's hard to go with anything else.


----------



## medicdan (Sep 26, 2011)

svfd21emt said:


> My Company is looking at replacing our 2 ambulances. We would like to buy 2 matching units. Is there any specific type of ambulance you would recommend? We dont exactly cover the nicest area. We have to travel down alot of roads that are full of potholes and most of the drvieways that we have to drive into are really narrow and when its winter they aren't plowed. Give me some ideas so that I can take them to our next board meeting.
> 
> Thank you very much,
> 
> Also we are looking at getting a custom light package for the new ambulances. Any suggestions?



You have to tell us a little more about your service, and what you're looking for.

Where are you (state, climate, terrain)? 
What type of service are you (Private, Third Service, FD, Rescue, Details, etc)? 
What level of care are you providing (QRS/EFR, BLS, ILS, ALS, CCT/SCT)?
What is your standard staffing (#EMTs/Medics? Non-Medical Driver?)
Transport time/distance to Hospitals? 
Where are you stationed (Garage? Posting during the day?)?
What do you currently have (and what do you like/like to change?)
Access to Diesel? Gasoline? Biodiesel?
Budget?

Assuming you are in the US, any vehicle you buy domestically has to (and will) conform to GSA requirements, found here:
http://www.deltaveh.com/f.pdf


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.demers-ambulances.com/products/mirage-ex-sprinter

If you're plowing a lot of snow without a 4 wheel drive vehicle, one without dual wheels is a better option.  I've gotta go with USALSFYRE's recommendation of the sprinter, but I'm gonna offer up a different company.  Demers has a better U.S. support network, and they might be cheaper with great quality units.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 26, 2011)

If a type 2 fits your needs Im gonna suggest Sprinter as well. The Demers rock and get my choice. I still want to spend some time in the Care Flite Crestline layout though as I think it's a nice alternative to using a box for CCT stuff.

If you want a box Ill suggest Excellance and Frazer. Over the years these have been the ones that held up the best. Wheeled Coaches are nice as well but in my experience they all became rattle traps way too soon.

For truck chassis take your pick. Ford, Dodge and GM are becoming equal and they all require DEF with the diesels. 

In the van chassis cabs Ford is only doing gas motors. GM offers the Duramax but it has all the emissions crap like the trucks. Beware of potential maintnance issues with them.


----------



## svfd21emt (Sep 28, 2011)

Where are you (state, climate, terrain)? State, We see every season.( Most of the time at its worst.) Rough Terrain. (Meaning mostly all dirt roads)

What type of service are you (Private, Third Service, FD, Rescue, Details, etc)? Privately Owned, Fire Department, Heavy, Rescue, HAZMAT, EMS, Volunteer. 

What level of care are you providing (QRS/EFR, BLS, ILS, ALS, CCT/SCT)? BLS
What is your standard staffing (#EMTs/Medics? Non-Medical Driver?) EMT's - 15, Medic's - 1, Non-Medical Drivers - 3-4

Transport time/distance to Hospitals?  40 - 80 mins (Depending on which hospital the patient wants to be transported to. There are 7 that we transport to on a daily basis.)

Where are you stationed (Garage? Posting during the day?)? Garage, Volunteer.

What do you currently have (and what do you like/like to change?) 2000 Ford F-350 Type II, and 2004 Freightliner Ambulance Type III 

Access to Diesel? Gasoline? Biodiesel? Diesal and Gasoline. (Both Trucks currently run off of Diesel.)

Budget? $65,000 - $100,000

Call Volume - 500 - 600 Calls Annually


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 28, 2011)

Just thought I'd toss this info in there for you to compare or services.



svfd21emt said:


> Where are you)



Rural Saskatchewan, Canada.  We travel on paved highway, gravel roads, logging roads, and off road.  Wet, muddy, frozen, dry, snow, ice.



svfd21emt said:


> What type of service are you



Privately owned full time, on call staff service with specialization in water rescue.



svfd21emt said:


> What level of care are you providing



ALS/ILS 911 response, BLS/ILS Interfacility with BLS/ALS Critical Care IFT.



svfd21emt said:


> Transport time/distance to Hospitals?



IFTs are between 100 and 150 miles one way, locals could be as far as 30 miles and back.



svfd21emt said:


> Where are you stationed



Units at the Garage with staff on call.



svfd21emt said:


> What do you currently have



Type III X 2, Type II X 1



svfd21emt said:


> Access to Diesel? Gasoline? Biodiesel?



All of the above.



svfd21emt said:


> Budget?



My annual income before expenses is $750,000 ish. Vehicle replacement budget is about $60k.



svfd21emt said:


> Call Volume - 500 - 600 Calls Annually



Same


----------



## AmeriMedic21 (Sep 30, 2011)

Osage Ambulances all the way. Roomy, Comfortable, durable, and well... sexy


----------



## cpsauthority (Sep 30, 2011)

AmeriMedic21 said:


> Osage Ambulances all the way. Roomy, Comfortable, durable, and well... sexy



We have these in our areas and they are great!


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 22, 2011)

Dodge Sprinter.... For the Win ^_^

Though they are a little top heave which causes alot of sway around corners... theyre great for headroom and are a fantastic ride.


----------



## Fish (Nov 2, 2011)

Wheeld Coach Custom Series, Inexpensive and durable. As far as Chasis, its all up to you.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2011)

Our Road Rescue Ultramedics are nice. I like the Chevy more than the Ford but maybe that's cause all our Fords are old and the Chevys are new h34r:


----------



## Tigger (Nov 4, 2011)

Fish said:


> Wheeld Coach Custom Series, Inexpensive and durable. As far as Chasis, its all up to you.



If you want a diesel type III you'll be stuck with Chevy. Merecedes makes a Sprinter chassis cutaway, but I have only seen them on AEV's website. Incidentally AEV makes a good, no frills truck that's fairly durable, certainly more durable than our Marquee units. The Marquee Type IIs aren't bad, but the build quality is not quite as good as the AEVs.

The medics love our Demer's Type IIIs.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 4, 2011)

Tigger said:


> If you want a diesel type III you'll be stuck with Chevy.



I love our new Chevys. Try sitting in a parking lot for 2 hours with the high idle of a 6.0 or 7.3 powerstroke ruining your attempt at some R&R :rofl: The high idle on the new unit is quieter than the Fords at regular idle :wacko:


----------



## Tigger (Nov 4, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I love our new Chevys. Try sitting in a parking lot for 2 hours with the high idle of a 6.0 or 7.3 powerstroke ruining your attempt at some R&R :rofl: The high idle on the new unit is quieter than the Fords at regular idle :wacko:



With our one powerstroke, as long as you don't set the parking brake the high idle won't activate. I'm not sure that's good for the truck, but I have not been told either way so I defer to the way that keep hipsters from accosting me at post and admonishing me for destroying the environment. I care about the environment, but I also care about not roasting in the cab during the day. Plus those EpiPens have to be kept at a certain temperature!

Most of our fleet is gas, those trucks are so quiet at idle I forget they're on half the time when I am awaken from my nap to go somewhere. Sure they get like 4mpg, but we're in an urban area, and no ambulance does well fuel wise in a city.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 4, 2011)

SOP is to set the brake to start the high idle when posted :/ The low idle was loading up the EGR valves and blowing them constantly.


----------



## tssemt2010 (Nov 4, 2011)

wheeled coach, braun, frazer and horton are my personal favorites, very roomy inside and comfortable as well as plenty of storage


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 4, 2011)

Horse and buggy?


----------



## socalmedic (Nov 5, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I love our new Chevys. Try sitting in a parking lot for 2 hours with the high idle of a 6.0 or 7.3 powerstroke ruining your attempt at some R&R :rofl: The high idle on the new unit is quieter than the Fords at regular idle :wacko:



thats because they idle on 3 cylinders h34r: no joke, the 2010 and later "green diesels" that chevy makes idle on 3 cylinders.


----------



## Riverside1 (Nov 30, 2011)

The CON's of a Sprinter no one talks about are:

 - it's a throw-away (once you've miled it up, there's no value and no options for re-powering).  Forget about trade in value down the road...
 - parts and service are WAAAY more expensive (that is, if you can find someone to work on it)
 - cramped, no storage space, feels like you're working out of a box
 - if you're traveling sub-standard roads, you'd better be wearing your seatbelt because you're going for a ride; most likely in the ditch.
 - MANY, MANY MORE...

If you want more truck for the money, check out your other options...


----------



## Tigger (Nov 30, 2011)

Riverside1 said:


> The CON's of a Sprinter no one talks about are:
> 
> - it's a throw-away (once you've miled it up, there's no value and no options for re-powering).  Forget about trade in value down the road...
> - parts and service are WAAAY more expensive (that is, if you can find someone to work on it)
> ...



With the exception of the parts and service being more expensive, all of the other points are inherent flaws of Type II ambulances. Plus, the fuel savings from a Sprinter might just offset the higher cost of service. The service costs for new Ford E-Series is going up too, apparently the engine bay is even more cramped than it used to be, upping labor charges.

Also if I am going into the ditch and am in back I want to be in a Sprinter since at least the roof hasn't been chopped off and replaced with a fiberglass topper with a few steel supports.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 30, 2011)

As I've said before, anyone who complains about the room inside a Type II better never tell me they want to work in HEMS.


----------



## Nervegas (Dec 7, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> As I've said before, anyone who complains about the room inside a Type II better never tell me they want to work in HEMS.



THAT must be why they make us work in those things over here, practice, it floors me that crestline uses the CF sprinter in the brochure. Course, from what I have heard down the grapevine, the sprinters are out and the order that is going out is for Type III ambulances, just using the fold down chairs instead of a bench. JoCo will be getting them and their old stock coming over to the east division. That's just what I've heard though.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 7, 2011)

I think I saw one the other day. Ugly as sin (says the guy in the godawful fluorescent truck )


----------



## Nervegas (Dec 7, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I think I saw one the other day. Ugly as sin (says the guy in the godawful fluorescent truck )



I think that was one of our older T3's, they actually have bench seats in them...


----------

